# Second Annual (unofficial) Woody's Pine Log Hog Hunt.  Sat.  Jan 13th



## pnome (Dec 22, 2006)

Ok everyone..  We did this last year and had a lot of fun. 

We will be meeting up at the Waffle House at the hiway 411 White GA exit off I-75.   @ 5:00 AM Jan 13th.  For planning and breakfast.   Then it's off to Pine Log WMA to find some pigs.

This is a pretty casual affair, so no need to dress up nice 


Attending so far:
243 Savage
Pnome
Robk
Marlin444
festus
ATLRoach
LostOutlaw.
KR935
fvr
DS7418
double d
Goat
Ol' Red
Clark_Kent
atlgolfer + 1
Jeff Raines
Ridge Hunter
Wellham
Eddy M.
BradM
SmokyMTNSmoke
Base
Feathersnantlers
Horse2292
wildlands
ditchdoc24
Mountain Man
Sgt. Stinky


----------



## hunterclaus (Dec 22, 2006)

I would like to donate some Hog Hunting scents to this outing if that is possible(I am ignorant on rules).

I would send at least a dozen bottles of scent:

4 - 4 ounce bottles - Sow In Heat Urine
4 - 4 ounce bottles - Wild Boar Matrix
4 - 4 ounce bottles - Grim Reaper Wildlife Attractant with Trigger Spray

If this is okay, I would like you guys to pick one dependable person to send these to before the hunt, who will be responsbile for dividing it up between you.

Also if you had someone to go out in the area to be hunted ahead of time and put ut the scents it would make the scent work even better for you.


----------



## Ol' Red (Dec 22, 2006)

Man that sounds like fun.  You still got room for a few more?

Red


----------



## pnome (Dec 22, 2006)

It's a public hunt.  No limits on the number of people.  However many can fit into the waffle house!


----------



## Clark_Kent (Dec 22, 2006)

I'll be there.

clark


----------



## hog daddy (Dec 22, 2006)

dont be leaving with out me this will be my first hog hunt  im ready to head south


----------



## Ol' Red (Dec 22, 2006)

Guns or bow?  does it matter?

Red


----------



## ATLRoach (Dec 22, 2006)

Ol' Red said:


> Guns or bow?  does it matter?
> 
> Red



Either..More than likely will be using a Gun myself.


----------



## ATLRoach (Dec 22, 2006)

Also if anyone want to go scounting a few day before let know as I will more than likely be up there a few days before hand looking for some fresh sign in the afternoons.


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 22, 2006)

pnome ,any body know the exit # on 75 and is white north or south of atl.?


----------



## Clark_Kent (Dec 22, 2006)

Its exit #293. you have to be carefull cause there are waffel houses at exits 290 and 296 as well.


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 22, 2006)

thanks clark ,that'd be north then huh!


----------



## Robk (Dec 22, 2006)

HunterClaus,
You can send them to myself or Pnome.  Just email Joe or I for our addresses.  

Folks,
Last year there were 6 of us that went out together and we had a good day.  Although no hogs were taken that day several were seen and just didn't present any shots on em.

Depending on how much sign is seen in the couple days leading up to the hunt will dictate how we set up there.  There is alot of room for as many people as we can get together.

Just bring your big game rifle and it you have one an MRS radio to contact other hunters for assistance if needed.

These are a great item to have when you put one of the Pine Log Rooters on the ground up on those mountains.


Rob


----------



## DYI hunting (Dec 22, 2006)

Is it possible to get my Harley in there? 

Naw, I might make the trip, I will have to do some checking on the distance from Commerce.  It sounds like fun.


----------



## Robk (Dec 22, 2006)

Be really fun to watch you head back south on I75 with a 2-300lb pig on the back of your hog.


LOL

Rob


----------



## hunterclaus (Dec 22, 2006)

Robk said:


> HunterClaus,
> You can send them to myself or Pnome.  Just email Joe or I for our addresses.
> 
> Folks,
> ...



Pnome has apready sent his address to me. If the guys going out to do the advanced scouting have the scents they can go ahead and put them out which will improve the chances of the scents working for you.


----------



## Robk (Dec 22, 2006)

Hunter Claus, Thanks.  Hope we do well with your products.  I know Dan from the other board is using it now.


To those that have not been to Pine Log before, here's a few things to know about hunting there.

Depending on the weather leading up to the hunt the hogs may be down low in the creek bottoms or if colder weather they may move up high to bed in the mountail laurels. 

These hogs move more than any other hogs you may have hunted in other parts of the state. 

What may be an hot area today may not see hogs again for another week.

One thing that we have going for us is number that allow us to cover alot more ground than if we went singly.

Bring good hiking boots as these hills are steep and it's a workout to climb alot of them.

I'm hopefully going to be using my new muzzle loader on this hunt instead of my old trusty marlin 336.

Any deer caliber will work well for hog hunting as the biggest key is shot placement.  unlike deer vital being high and large, hogs lungs are smaller in relation to the size of the body and are more forward in the cavity.  put your round right through both shoulders and you'll have alot less dragging to do.

Rob


----------



## hunterclaus (Dec 24, 2006)

hunterclaus said:


> I would like to donate some Hog Hunting scents to this outing if that is possible(I am ignorant on rules).
> 
> I would send at least a dozen bottles of scent:
> 
> ...



There are so many going I am going to add:

4 - 4 ounce bottles of Acorn Scent
4 -4 ounce bottles of Corn Scent

I may be adding more stuff as the time to ship it gets here.


----------



## Hogguide (Dec 24, 2006)

Robk said:


> Any deer caliber will work well for hog hunting as the biggest key is shot placement.  unlike deer vital being high and large, hogs lungs are smaller in relation to the size of the body and are more forward in the cavity.  put your round right through both shoulders and you'll have alot less dragging to do.
> 
> Rob



The Best place to shoot a hog is about 2" below and behind the ear. You do not mess up any meat and the hog will be DRT (Dead Right There). Shot thru the shoulders, he will run and usually not leave much blood plus you ruin a bunch of good meat. If you miss the head shot, the hog will run off unhurt and you can usually be assured of a clean miss. 
Unlike shooting a deer, a hog's head is HUGE as you can see in the picture below.







Here is another useful Diagram of a hogs anatomy.
 Please remember that a hog hit behind the shoulder will only get the liver and you will most likely not find that hog. 






Good Luck on this Hunt.
Hogguide


----------



## Eddy M. (Dec 24, 2006)

boy I would like to come and break in my 450 encore on some Pork


----------



## Robk (Dec 25, 2006)

Bring it Eddy...


R


----------



## atgolfer (Dec 25, 2006)

*new to this hog hunting*

This would be my first hog hunt. I just got a super nova 12 ga with 24" barrel for Christmas, any reason I couldn't use that with some federal truball slugs?


----------



## Robk (Dec 25, 2006)

Yes, that would do ya fine.

I'm bringing this one.  Wife got me it for christmas.


----------



## wellham (Dec 25, 2006)

Will gates be open/closed and is this the check in hunt?thanks!


----------



## Robk (Dec 25, 2006)

gates will be open for this hunt and all ya gotta do is sign in at the check station.

R


----------



## wellham (Dec 25, 2006)

thanks- do y'all decide who's goin where beforehand, stalking or sitting?


----------



## Robk (Dec 25, 2006)

last year we had 6 of us that came and we just kinda winged it with a map recon at the Waffle House.  Mostly let each other know where we were gonna setup and for those that hadn't ever been in there we gave them some areas to look at.

We all met up at a given time to see who'd seen what.  

Rob


----------



## DS7418 (Dec 25, 2006)

Looks like a good turn-out for this year.. I have a set of radio's ,, so someone can use one if needed.
  I have been on PineLog a few times if anyone wants to team-up. We will see how many folks actually show up i guess.


----------



## wellham (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm planning on coming, have been there a lot, just don't want to be all over someone else, that's why I asked. thanks!


----------



## Robk (Dec 25, 2006)

Add Jeff Raines and Ridge Hunter to the list.

Rob


----------



## Robk (Dec 25, 2006)

243 Savage
Pnome
Robk
Marlin444
festus
ATLRoach
LostOutlaw.
KR935
fvr
DS7418
double d
Goat
Ol' Red
Clark_Kent
atlgolfer + 1
Jeff Raines
Ridge Hunter
Wellham
Eddy M.
BradM
SmokyMTNSmoke(?)


I think Woody's is gonna own this place if this keeps up.

I might have to get ahold of the land owner before this hunt.  

Rob


----------



## pnunny (Dec 25, 2006)

am considering.... but never been up there before.... how far from roswell?????


----------



## pnome (Dec 25, 2006)

pnunny said:


> am considering.... but never been up there before.... how far from roswell?????



About an hour.   Maybe a little less. Both Rob and I live in Roswell too.


----------



## DS7418 (Dec 25, 2006)

Robk said:


> 243 Savage
> Pnome
> Robk
> Marlin444
> ...



Any idea where we are gonna park 20 vehicles when we get on the WMA?? This should interesting, with all the other hunters that arn't even on GON Forum..


----------



## pnome (Dec 25, 2006)

DS7418 said:


> Any idea where we are gonna park 20 vehicles when we get on the WMA?? This should interesting, with all the other hunters that arn't even on GON Forum..




Well, at least no one will walk in on us!  


Pine Log is 14,000 acres.  I'm sure we'll find room for everyone.


----------



## Robk (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm thinking everywhere between the first ford and the field where 243 saw those three hogs will be nothing but us.

LOL

Rob


----------



## pnunny (Dec 25, 2006)

well let me know and maybe we can meet up sometime..... ill be working pretty much every day but pm me if your a golfer!   you know where to find me


----------



## BradM (Dec 25, 2006)

Add me and possibly SmokyMtnSmoke. With a name like that, how could we skip the chance at smoking some pork. What time at the Waffle House?


----------



## Robk (Dec 25, 2006)

5am at the Waffle House.  We'll get another confirmation check with everyone a day or two before hand so I can let the manager know we're coming.

Rob


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Dec 25, 2006)

Bump it to the Top so far I think I can still make it My son might even come " Do ya have to have the wma stamp I'm say yes but would like to know for the son.


----------



## Robk (Dec 25, 2006)

if he's less then 16 years old he doesn't need one.  only those 16 and older must have a liscense and WMA stamp.

Rob


----------



## Robk (Dec 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## wildlands (Dec 26, 2006)

Add me to the list. I would like to come. Killed a hog many years ago with my bow while deer hunting, but never went out looking for them. I will bring my tracking dog also. I want to expose her to a hog if someone gets one. We have a 20 hr blood tracking test coming up and they will be using hog blood for the test. Who is going from the south side of Atlanta? I would like to follow someone up there as I have never been.


----------



## Robk (Dec 26, 2006)

wildlands said:


> Add me to the list. I would like to come. Killed a hog many years ago with my bow while deer hunting, but never went out looking for them. I will bring my tracking dog also. I want to expose her to a hog if someone gets one. We have a 20 hr blood tracking test coming up and they will be using hog blood for the test. Who is going from the south side of Atlanta? I would like to follow someone up there as I have never been.



Check the regs before you bring the pooch or call the office in Rome.  Wouldn't want you getting hemmed up by the DNR guys there.  They ain't all the friendly there.


R


----------



## ridge hunter (Dec 27, 2006)

*gonna have fun*

I got 3 hogs on the november hunt all 50#ers saw a big sow put she charged and I blew the shot.Also killed a two hundred pounder back at the first of squirrel season.Can't wait to try again. c-yall there!


----------



## shadow2 (Dec 27, 2006)

very good chance that i will be able to make it.  I am looking foward to having something to hunt in Jan.


----------



## hunterclaus (Dec 27, 2006)

There are twenty 4 ounce bottles of scent going out to Pnome. They were shipped yesterday, Tuesday 12/26/2006.

The breakdown is:

4 bottles Sow In Heat Urine
4 bottles Wild Boar Matrix
4 bottles Grim Reaper Wildlife Attractant
4 bottles Acorn Scent
4 bottles Corn Scent

Divide them any way you want to.

Good Luck,
Hunter Claus


----------



## horse2292 (Dec 27, 2006)

Put my name down I may could go out on the pre-hunt if needed. place sent and scout.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Dec 27, 2006)

*Mind if a pot stirrer comes*

I don't post much anymore but would love to come along.


----------



## Clark_Kent (Dec 27, 2006)

I live no more than 20 minutes from the south gate/check station and work about 10 minutes. So if someone can let me know when, where, & what time I'll be happy to go help place scent, scout a few places.


mike


----------



## pnome (Dec 28, 2006)

How about we plan on scouting Jan 6th?  


I'll have the scents by then.  We can meet up at the check station.


----------



## wildlands (Dec 28, 2006)

Robk, I called the area manager up there and he said no problem to bring the tracking dog in case we need her and if we do not need her I can hopefully at least get her exposed to the smell of a hog if someone kills one. He was glad to hear such a large number was coming to try and take a few hogs off the place. Looking forward to this.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 28, 2006)

*2nd Ann. (Officially "Un-Official") Woody's Pine Log N. Amer. Rhino Hunt  Sat. 1/13/6*

Hey All:

Sounds like its gonna be a BLAST!

Cooter

aka Marlin 444


----------



## pnome (Dec 28, 2006)

Scents arrived in the mail today.  Thanks again hunterclaus!


----------



## Robk (Dec 28, 2006)

243 Savage
Pnome
Robk
Marlin444
festus
ATLRoach
LostOutlaw.
KR935
fvr
DS7418
double d
Goat
Ol' Red
Clark_Kent
atlgolfer + 1
Jeff Raines
Ridge Hunter
Wellham
Eddy M.
BradM
SmokyMTNSmoke
Base
Feathersnantlers
Horse2292
wildlands



Starting to look like the DNR needs to have just a special hunt with Woodyites only.  


We keep this up we might need to meet at the WH even earlier just so the staff there can get all our orders.  LOL


Rob


----------



## DS7418 (Dec 28, 2006)

25,, and the count keeps going up... looks like some small "name-tags" might come in handy..
 A RobK looks like a Rob,,,, but that Pnome is different..


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 28, 2006)

Robk said:


> 243 Savage
> Pnome
> Robk
> Marlin444
> ...



It looks like we might need a chartered bus for this crew.


----------



## Robk (Dec 28, 2006)

My wife made that comment but changed her mind a few seconds later.....  25 pig hunters with guns in one vehicle is a recipe for disaster.....  


Rob


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Dec 28, 2006)

Robk said:


> My wife made that comment but changed her mind a few seconds later.....  25 pig hunters with guns in one vehicle is a recipe for disaster.....
> 
> 
> Rob



Now dat is just too funny


----------



## Robk (Dec 28, 2006)

Hello,
My Name is ________. Seen any pigs?


R


----------



## FVR (Dec 28, 2006)

With all these pig hunters, we gonna make a 50 pound pig weigh 200 plus with all the lead gonna be put in him.

I'll be the guy with the long gun, the real long gun.


----------



## Robk (Dec 28, 2006)

lol, I'll be bringing my smokepole as well.  


R


----------



## pnome (Dec 28, 2006)

DS7418 said:


> but that Pnome is different..




I look exactly like the picture in my avatar.  I just wore a disguise last year.


----------



## hunterclaus (Dec 28, 2006)

When you go to put the scents out ahead of time be sure to use the Grim Reaper as it is oil-based and will withstand weather better than all the other scents.

Badcompany from GON has been using it. Here is one of the methods he has been using.

Poured a bottle of Grim Reaper on this tree.







and this big boy made it his own. You can see the bottle stuck in the knot hole above his head.






This is another photo of him after he rubbed the Grim Reaper






Here are two more hogs that took an interest in the Grim Reaper.






Whitetail Deer also take an interest in this scent.






Other critters such as Ringtails:






Coons






Coyotes






and BEARS






Also take interest. Be careful, there is no telling what might come in to this scent. But one thing for sure HOGS love to rub against it.

Thanks,
Hunter Claus


----------



## hunterclaus (Dec 28, 2006)

And as it only takes an ounce or so to get a tree coated pretty good, you can put it out on maybe 10 to 20 trees.


----------



## pnome (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm gonna try to set up as many "hunting spots" as I can with it.


----------



## Robk (Dec 28, 2006)

Save four of em for me Joe...  LOL


Joe, if you can't go saturday can you let me borrow that table rest of yours.  Need to get the rifle sighted in.


Rob


----------



## AliBubba (Dec 29, 2006)

If its not too late, sign me up/count me in. I will pack my Ruger SRH .44 Mag.


----------



## pnome (Dec 29, 2006)

AliBubba said:


> If its not too late, sign me up/count me in. I will pack my Ruger SRH .44 Mag.



Only if you let me hold it!


----------



## hunter rich (Dec 29, 2006)

I have never gone on a hog hunt and this sounds like the perfect time to go for the first time.  I will definitely try to be there.


----------



## Mountain Man (Dec 29, 2006)

*Google Earth of check station*

Coordinates of Check Station for Google Earth or GPS:
34° 15' 17"N, 84° 41' 21"W (NAD83/WGS84)


----------



## AliBubba (Dec 29, 2006)

Here is the link to the topo map of Pine Log WMA (1:200,000)

http://www.topozone.com/map.asp?lat=34.28099&lon=-84.65301&datum=nad83&u=4&layer=DRG&size=l&s=200


----------



## horse2292 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Here is another one also.*

http://www.georgiaoutdoors.com/hunting/WMAmaps/PineLogMountainWMA.pdf


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Dec 29, 2006)

Help oh well I could buy one, was trying to print out the topo maps when the printer goes out o ink can any one print them up or we just buy one somewhere??


----------



## Robk (Dec 29, 2006)

243 Savage
Pnome
Robk
Marlin444
festus
ATLRoach
LostOutlaw.
KR935
fvr
DS7418
double d
Goat
Ol' Red
Clark_Kent
atlgolfer + 1
Jeff Raines
Ridge Hunter
Wellham+1
Eddy M.
BradM
SmokyMTNSmoke
Base
Feathersnantlers
Horse2292
wildlands
HunterRich
AliBubba
Mountain Man
Sgt. Stinky


----------



## Robk (Dec 29, 2006)

30.....  Now we're talking.


R


----------



## atgolfer (Dec 29, 2006)

We are going to load up the waffle house that morning; maybe he can raffle off a couple of there camo hats or shirts:

http://www.realtree.com/store/category/40/startat/1/s/0


----------



## wellham (Dec 30, 2006)

hmm. add +1 to my "reservation"~, lostoutlaw- try www.atlanticmapping.com in Marietta for maps, they have great stuff very reasonable when DNR site crums out.


----------



## sgtstinky (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey now, count me in!!!!!! I've been wanting go out on a hog hunt for awhile and this sounds like a great way to go. I look foward to learning some hog hunting tactics!

Bryon


----------



## horse2292 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Processor for the meat*

Does anyone know of a processor in the area of the wma?


----------



## Robk (Jan 2, 2007)

I do my own.  sorry.

R


----------



## shadow2 (Jan 2, 2007)

Mitches archery in canton.


----------



## horse2292 (Jan 2, 2007)

I was looking for someone who cuts it into the proper cuts of meat. Ham,bacon,butt ect. I have not done that so I was going to make it easy. 

I guess  I should worry about getting a hog first.


----------



## pnome (Jan 2, 2007)

OK folks.

Let's talk scouting.   

I am going to be scouting on Saturday the 6th.   Anyone else scouting that day, meet up with me at the Waffle House (same one) at 7AM.   I will give you some hog scents that you can apply to a spot or two.

If you can't make the 7AM at Waffle House, then PM me and I'll give you my phone number.  I should be at pine log the whole day so maybe we can meet up.



See you then!
-Joe


----------



## Goat (Jan 2, 2007)

I wont be able to make it for the scouting trip but I am going to the hunt.  

Does anyone know if you need to wear the same amount of orange as in deer season?

What is my best choice for a weapon at this WMA...
270wsm
12ga 3", 20 inch barrel
S&W 44mag
22mag
Thanks, I only want to carry one.


----------



## wildlands (Jan 2, 2007)

Anyone going up on Friday night. I was thinking about going ahead and heading up so that I would not have to get up a little after 2 in the morning to make waffle house by 5. If anyone is P.M. me and we can go grab a bite Friday night.


----------



## pnome (Jan 2, 2007)

Goat said:


> I wont be able to make it for the scouting trip but I am going to the hunt.
> 
> Does anyone know if you need to wear the same amount of orange as in deer season?
> 
> ...




Well, there is no official blaze orange requirement believe it or not.  But I'm going with more orange than I would wear during deer season.   Hogs eye sight is not that great.  So I'll have a vest and cap going.

I would bring either the .270 or the 44mag, or both.


----------



## ATLRoach (Jan 2, 2007)

pnome said:


> OK folks.
> 
> Let's talk scouting.
> 
> ...



Joe- Kevin(KR983) and myself will see you at WH. Still can you shoot me your number so that I have it if we are running behind.


----------



## Clark_Kent (Jan 2, 2007)

*sat the 6th*



pnome said:


> OK folks.
> 
> Let's talk scouting.
> 
> ...





I'll be at the waffle house at 7am. see yall there.

mike


----------



## Palsgraf (Jan 2, 2007)

Love to hear how the hunt turns out.  Please let us know.

Is it because the hunt falls withing the Jan 12-14 dates of a "special" hog hunt for Pine Log listed in the regs that you can use deer caliber guns during small game season?

Also, is there any posted schedules for PL on when the gates will be open or closed?  Last time I was there the gates were closed and the check station did not have any list of dates the gates would be open.


----------



## pnome (Jan 2, 2007)

The gates should be open for scouting this weekend. They normally open them the weekend prior to a management hunt.

Yes, it is a special feral hog hunt.  That is why deer weapons are allowed.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Yall got room for one more? I just found out my wife isn't working that day so she gave me a kitchen pass for the    13th. I have a 308 Encore that's just begging for some pork.


----------



## pnome (Jan 2, 2007)

Alibubba just dropped out, so I guess you can take his 'place'.

j/k  It's a public hunt, everyone is welcome.


----------



## James Vincent (Jan 2, 2007)

gates dont open till the 10th, this year.


----------



## hunter rich (Jan 2, 2007)

wildlands said:


> Anyone going up on Friday night. I was thinking about going ahead and heading up so that I would not have to get up a little after 2 in the morning to make waffle house by 5. If anyone is P.M. me and we can go grab a bite Friday night.



Not a bad idea...Is there anyplace CHEAP to stay up there? I might be able to get a kitchen pass if there is...


----------



## pnome (Jan 2, 2007)

James Vincent said:


> gates dont open till the 10th, this year.




You're kidding?


That is going to make scouting a bit tougher.


----------



## horse2292 (Jan 3, 2007)

76 PINE LOG WMA (14,054 ac.) 1
Deer & Bear–Archery (Either Sex & Bear):
Sept. 9-Oct. 20; Sign-In.
Firearms (Buck Only & Bear - Either Sex Last
Day): Nov. 15-18; Quota 750; Check-In.
Firearms (Buck Only & Bear): Dec. 13-16;
Check-In.
Turkey–Mar. 24-May 15; Sign-In.
Small Game–Aug. 15-Sept. 8, Oct. 21-Nov.
13, Nov. 19-Dec. 11, Dec. 17-Feb. 28. No
furbearer season.
Dove– Sept. 2-16, Oct. 7-16, Nov. 23-Dec.
12, Dec. 17-Jan. 6.
Feral Hog- See page 17. Special hunts: Jan.
12-14, Feb. 9-11. Sign-In.

SPECIAL REGULATIONS: Horse and bicycle
trails and areas are closed all day during deer
firearms season and before 10:00 A.M. during
deer archery and turkey season. No ATVs may
be used at any time.

DIRECTIONS FROM CARTERSvILLE: Take US
411 north to White; turn right on Stamp Creek Rd.;
go 3.6 miles; check station on left.

I was not even thinking about the dates. I thought it was open all the time for hogs. So I guess this means no guns on the 6th. I also didn't know they had bears there either.


----------



## double b (Jan 3, 2007)

The way I read it, you can take small game firearms when you scout.  Then on the special weekend, deer firearms are allowed.  I may be reading it wrong though.


----------



## double b (Jan 3, 2007)

Oh, I don't know that they have lots of bears, but I heard that Bartow County was open to bears in case of the occasional nusiance bear traveling around.  I have seen game pics of some just North or here though.


----------



## pnome (Jan 3, 2007)

double b said:


> The way I read it, you can take small game firearms when you scout.  Then on the special weekend, deer firearms are allowed.  I may be reading it wrong though.



That is correct.

I am bringing my 22mag with me scouting on the 6th. (small game weapon)   The main hog hunt is 12-14.  With our get together on the 13th.

Usually, they open the gates the weekend before a hunt.  But if James is correct, they won't be opening them till the 10th.  Which is going to make scouting on the 6th tough.

Also going to bring my comfy boots.   Gonna be a lot of hiking.


----------



## horse2292 (Jan 3, 2007)

Okay I called 

Wildlife Resources Division
Headquarters Office
2070 U.S. Hwy. 278, S.E.
Social Circle, GA  30025

They SAID: "You can carry small game weapon and can take a hog anytime during small game season" Also per my phone call today Wed. Jan 3  9:57 a.m. the gate will open the day before the hunt at noon. So bring the walking shoes


----------



## hunterclaus (Jan 3, 2007)

horse2292 said:


> Okay I called
> 
> Wildlife Resources Division
> Headquarters Office
> ...




Maybe you can use a bicycle to help scout. It would help you cover more ground on the same amount of energy.


----------



## pnome (Jan 3, 2007)

hunterclaus said:


> Maybe you can use a bicycle to help scout. It would help you cover more ground on the same amount of energy.



All I've got is a road bike, which wont last too long on pine logs gravel.


----------



## Ol' Red (Jan 3, 2007)

IS there anyway to get a good map of the area?  The only ones I have found on the internet are just basic boundry lines.

Red


----------



## pnome (Jan 3, 2007)

Ol' Red said:


> IS there anyway to get a good map of the area?  The only ones I have found on the internet are just basic boundry lines.
> 
> Red



I picked up a nice topo from a little place on Hammond Dr. in Sandy Springs called Bradford maps I think.   Are you going to go scouting on the 6th?  If so I can pick you up one and bring it with me on the 6th.


----------



## zman (Jan 3, 2007)

how far is it from carrollton? me and the little one might try to make it if ya'll have room for 2 more.


----------



## James Vincent (Jan 3, 2007)

i was at pine log the other day and there was a sign at the check in station that said the gates will be open on the Jan 10th.


----------



## pnome (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks like I'm in for a lot of walking on Saturday.


----------



## Clark_Kent (Jan 3, 2007)

*the 6th*

Your still planning on meeting at the waffle house @7 am. on the 6th ?


----------



## pnome (Jan 3, 2007)

Clark_Kent said:


> Your still planning on meeting at the waffle house @7 am. on the 6th ?



Yes sir.  Still have to scout, and sat is the only day I can do it.


----------



## Clark_Kent (Jan 3, 2007)

pnome said:


> Yes sir.  Still have to scout, and sat is the only day I can do it.



Good deal I'll be there with my walking boots on.


----------



## Ol' Red (Jan 4, 2007)

Pnome, I can't make it on the 6th.  Wish I could.  I spoke with the folks at Pine Log yesterday and a guy told me some places to look but he wasn't exactly sure.

Red


----------



## Clark_Kent (Jan 4, 2007)

hunter rich said:


> Not a bad idea...Is there anyplace CHEAP to stay up there? I might be able to get a kitchen pass if there is...




There are motels/hotels at exits 290, 293,& 296 as far as priceing I don't have a clue. The waffle house is at exit 293 and theres a hotel within rock throwing distance from it.


----------



## Robk (Jan 4, 2007)

Clark_Kent said:


> There are motels/hotels at exits 290, 293,& 296 as far as priceing I don't have a clue. The waffle house is at exit 293 and theres a hotel within rock throwing distance from it.




If you don't mind having the crack heads and prostitutes knocking on your door.  LOL

Rob


----------



## ATLRoach (Jan 4, 2007)

Talked to my buddy, Kevin(KR983), and he remembers that the east valley gate was broken before the Buck Only hunt and will not close. Unless DNR fixed it then we can still get in from that side.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jan 4, 2007)

The East Valley gate was closed 2 weeks ago. I didn't see much of any hog sign either.


----------



## pnome (Jan 4, 2007)

Robk said:


> If you don't mind having the crack heads and prostitutes knocking on your door.  LOL
> 
> Rob



Must be a Hilton brand hotel then.   Usually you have to pay extra for that kind of service.


----------



## atgolfer (Jan 4, 2007)

I just got a kitchen pass to come along on the scouting trip:
Which Waffle house? 7:00 AM correct?


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Exit 293 he said same one we gonna meet on the 13th, I won't make scouting but still got plans on hunt


----------



## Robk (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm off the 12-14th for this weekend.  Still debating pitching my tent.  Anyone else going to camp that weekend?

Rob


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Thinking bout that motel but now ya got me really thinkin, Tent and lantens are here but stove and stuff still at Deer Camp


----------



## Clark_Kent (Jan 4, 2007)

Robk said:


> I'm off the 12-14th for this weekend.  Still debating pitching my tent.  Anyone else going to camp that weekend?
> 
> Rob



yea I'm planning cammping up there I'm off the 12th/14th as well, since I live just outside of catersville if I get off early enough thursday I'll go on up that afternoon.


mike


----------



## Robk (Jan 4, 2007)

I'll probably make the camping call a little closer to the weekend.  sure would be nice not having to drive back and forth all weekend.  

Joe, you up for it?

R


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Robk said:


> I'll probably make the camping call a little closer to the weekend.  sure would be nice not having to drive back and forth all weekend.
> 
> Joe, you up for it?
> 
> R



That goes for me as well you got and extra burner on the stove??


----------



## Robk (Jan 4, 2007)

I build a mighty mean campfire and have a grill that will lay over a fire along with a one burner stove for my camp coffee.

Rob


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Where is the camp ground at up there? I just might make up on this one


----------



## Robk (Jan 4, 2007)

there is a place if you look on the map go up to the second road to the left from the south end.  once you pass the huge food plot on the left there is a road that goes down the hill to the right and that's where alot of people camp in there during the hunts.

Rob


----------



## Ol' Red (Jan 5, 2007)

If you guys are going to scout, you think there might be a way to put something out to "entice" them?   

Red


----------



## pnome (Jan 5, 2007)

Ol' Red said:


> If you guys are going to scout, you think there might be a way to put something out to "entice" them?
> 
> Red



Got some scents to use for this.  I'm going to be handing them out at the waffle house, this sat at 7am, and next sat too (5am).


----------



## pnome (Jan 5, 2007)

Robk said:


> I'll probably make the camping call a little closer to the weekend.  sure would be nice not having to drive back and forth all weekend.
> 
> Joe, you up for it?
> 
> R



No.  Gonna be busy with work.


----------



## ATLRoach (Jan 5, 2007)

Anyone know for sure if the gates are closed? If so my knees  can't take walking that far in so that counts me out for scouting.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jan 5, 2007)

Dat is Bad. bet they won't let ya ride ATV'S


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jan 5, 2007)

ATV's are not allowed even if the gates are open.


----------



## James Vincent (Jan 5, 2007)

gates are closed still. except for the east valley gate which is broken.


----------



## pnome (Jan 6, 2007)

Scouting was good today.  Got a spot or two saved on my GPS.


horse2292 and I found some hog sign....


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## earl (Jan 6, 2007)

GOOD JOB WITH THE SCOUTING. IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU GUYS AND PUTTING A DIFFERENT FACE WITH YOUR HANDLE. FYI ALL CHECK STATION AND CHURCH GATES WERE OPEN HOWEVER IF YOU TRY TO GO OUY TO EAST VALLEY THERE IS A FAIR SIZED PINE DOWN RIGHT WERE TYE CUT GOES THRU. TRYED EAST VALLEY BUT BOTH GATES WERE CLOSED DONT KNOW IF THAT PINE IS DOWN ON PURPOSE BUT IT WOULDNT TAKE BUT ACHAIN SAW AND ACHAIN TO MOVE IT. GOOD LUCK NEXT WEEK


----------



## James Vincent (Jan 6, 2007)

I must be misunderstanding,  check station gate was open today or closed?
 If it was open sorry for the bad reporting, just going by what was on the board at the check station last week.


----------



## Clark_Kent (Jan 6, 2007)

This is just a few pics of some of the sign we found today.







mike


----------



## pnome (Jan 7, 2007)

Clark_Kent said:


> This is just a few pics of some of the sign we found today.
> 
> View attachment 49289
> 
> ...



Very nice!


----------



## Festus (Jan 7, 2007)

pnome said:


> Scouting was good today.  Got a spot or two saved on my GPS.
> 
> 
> horse2292 and I found some hog sign....



What are you shootin with in the pic?


----------



## pnome (Jan 7, 2007)

CZ 452 22 mag.


----------



## Nomadic Itch (Jan 7, 2007)

I saw a couple of good pigs in the back of the big foodplot across from the campsite (Saturday at 2:45pm).  I won't be participating in this weekend's hunt but thought it might be beneficial information for anyone that is.  Good luck


----------



## Robk (Jan 7, 2007)

Nomadic itch, thanks for giving up my stand location..  LOL  there's pigs all over that area. in a week they'd be anywhere.  those pigs don't hang in one area long.


Rob


----------



## Goat (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks to be a warm weekend for the hunt. Low 70s!!!!

Dont forget to bring plenty of water.


----------



## pnome (Jan 8, 2007)

Just got back from sighting in my new brush gun!  She's ready to go!


----------



## Robk (Jan 8, 2007)

Dang Boy, how many toys you need.  you're buying guns faster than my ex-wife could buy shoes and purses.  

Freaking Emelda Marcos of gun collectors in the works here.

Rob


----------



## pnome (Jan 8, 2007)

Robk said:


> Dang Boy, how many toys you need.  you're buying guns faster than my ex-wife could buy shoes and purses.
> 
> Freaking Emelda Marcos of gun collectors in the works here.
> 
> Rob



I'm about to outgrow that stack-on.


----------



## Robk (Jan 9, 2007)

Joe, 
Joy said exactly that.  She saw the new one on here last night and asked if you got the same safe I did last year and if so how tightly is it packed.  LOL


Rob


----------



## Robk (Jan 9, 2007)

OK guys,  here's the scoop on what way I think we should be hunting this.  

Pine log is one huge place when it comes to trying to pin down these critters.

Now depending on how many folks show up.  30+ signed up right now.  I'm thinking that number is unlikely.  Some folks will oversleep and not come others just wont bother.

We'll do the map recon and figure out where everyone is heading.  Last year we had the run of the place to ourselves.  

Safety is  the most important part of this whole thing and at no time will any of us do anything that could get us hurt or in trouble.

In an earlier post I asked that folks bring along one of those little handheld radios.  IF you have a set or two of them please bring them along for others who may not have them.  These are a great safety tool for large block hunts like we are doing. 

I'll talk more about this on Saturday morning at breakfast.


See ya'll in 5 days.

Rob


----------



## Mtn. Hunter (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks for last weeks invite-DS7418. I am going to have to work this weekend. Looks like you guys are gonna  have a  good time. I hunted for 4 days on the 2 hunts this year, and if you need some info to point you in the right direction give me a shout. Be safe and good luck to everyone


----------



## hog daddy (Jan 10, 2007)

its looking like i wont have to work that means i get to go look for some bacon  so some body tie me one up i'll see you at huddle house


----------



## Goat (Jan 10, 2007)

hog daddy said:


> its looking like i wont have to work that means i get to go look for some bacon  so some body tie me one up i'll see you at huddle house




I thought we were meeting up at the Waffle House?


----------



## Goat (Jan 10, 2007)

Weather Outlook for the Hunt is looking better.

Mostly Cloudy
10% chance of Rain
High 68
Low 49
Wind SSE 4mph


----------



## pnome (Jan 10, 2007)

Goat said:


> I thought we were meeting up at the Waffle House?



Correct, Waffle House.


----------



## timetohunt (Jan 10, 2007)

*Mucho Hunters*

Sounds like you are going to have more hunters than hogs.


----------



## Festus (Jan 10, 2007)

I won't be able to meet ya'll 5am on Saturday (A man has got to know his limitations! ) I'm heading up Friday mid-morning for the day with plans to return on Saturday to camp with my sons.   If anyone wants to meet up Friday drop me a PM....

I'll be in a Blue Avalanche...if any Woodites are around come by and say hello


----------



## horse2292 (Jan 10, 2007)

timetohunt said:


> Sounds like you are going to have more hunters than hogs.


Yea they say there are about 20-25 hogs there tops!! Maybe some of you should just sleep in on Sat. and take it easy.


----------



## Robk (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm headed up friday morning and am staying the night.  I'll be parked up the second road to the left just past the large food plot.  Just Look for my red ford escape.  Depending on how many folks are there friday I may camp down next to the creek from that food plot.


Rob


----------



## hunter rich (Jan 10, 2007)

Well, now they are talking about having to work Sat.  Before Christmas I couldn't get ot to save my life...Now I have an opportunity to go on my first hog hunt and its like "We may need you to run the machine this sat."


----------



## Clark_Kent (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm gonna head up after work tomorow. I'll be driving a green jeep cherokee stop in and see me.

mike


----------



## Robk (Jan 10, 2007)

243Savage said:


> That's an excellent place to camp BUT the last time I was in there it was like sleeping next to niagara falls.  That creek seems to get louder and louder as the night goes on.





You Air Force weenies are always crying about something.  Remember one thing. An infantryman can sleep anywhere and in any condition.   LOL    


I was actually thinking about that HUGE Mast Oak right there before the right turn to head down to the creek.  

Rob


----------



## hunterclaus (Jan 10, 2007)

Good Luck ya'll.


----------



## MikeyMax (Jan 10, 2007)

Does anybody know if they are going to open the Oak Street gate Friday, Sat or Sun?


----------



## BradM (Jan 11, 2007)

Rob, don't make me come out there and show you how big a weenie us Airforce people are! I'm gonna be in my own bed Friday night. Wait a minute, just like the old days, AF in beds and Army on the ground.


----------



## Festus (Jan 11, 2007)

Robk said:


> I'm headed up friday morning and am staying the night.  I'll be parked up the second road to the left just past the large food plot.  Just Look for my red ford escape.  Depending on how many folks are there friday I may camp down next to the creek from that food plot.
> 
> 
> Rob



Rob...by second road are you meaning the second road if you drove in the 1st entrance next to the check station?


----------



## Festus (Jan 11, 2007)

*Hog Processor*

Is there one near Pine Log if I get lucky enough to get one?


----------



## Goat (Jan 11, 2007)

I heard of a processor in Cartersville.


----------



## Goat (Jan 11, 2007)

*orange*

My buddy was at the check station yesterday talking with DNR.  They said orange was required just like in deer season.  I cant find this anywhere but its not a bad idea.

Just some FYI.


----------



## pnome (Jan 11, 2007)

Goat said:


> My buddy was at the check station yesterday talking with DNR.  They said orange was required just like in deer season.  I cant find this anywhere but its not a bad idea.
> 
> Just some FYI.



Doesn't state it in the regs, but I'll have on more than 500 sq in for sure.


----------



## Goat (Jan 11, 2007)

I wont be on the net till after the hunt so see you all there.


----------



## Ol' Red (Jan 11, 2007)

Gotta back out fellas.  Something came up and I have to be out of town.  Good luck.....Maybe we can do it again in Feb.

Red


----------



## feathersnantlers (Jan 11, 2007)

*Can't make Sat. going Friday.*

I can't make it Sat. Me and a buddy from work going Friday. 

I will post Friday night if we have any luck.

I would rather be lucky then good any day.


----------



## Robk (Jan 11, 2007)

Headed up tomorrow morning before the crack of dawn. camping tomorrow night and hunting all day saturday.  gotta work sunday now though.  See ya'll in the woods.


Rob


----------



## Robk (Jan 11, 2007)

festus, yup!  turn left at the second road.  about a mile or so up there is a large food plot on the left.  just past there you should find, Clark, Wldlands and I there.


Rob


----------



## cball917 (Jan 11, 2007)

man, sounds like fun. wont be able to make it this year but would love to try next year if that is ok with everyone. i would like to be a newbie on the anual hunt for a year. thx


----------



## Robk (Jan 11, 2007)

and now everyone bails out.  LOL just like last year.  oh well.  guess we'll spot and stalk.  

last post for me.  off to bed and then up there in the early morning.  see ya'll that do come at the WH 5am on saturday morning.


Rob


----------



## DS7418 (Jan 12, 2007)

friday morning, 3:50am.. im heading out the door.. on my way to pinelog.  Good Luck to all.
 RobK >> see uns saturday morning


----------



## wildlands (Jan 12, 2007)

I will probaly be up to pine log between 7-7:30 tonight> I did not want to have to get up  real early like DS. Actually I would have had to leave my house no later than 3 to make it up there for breakfast. That is just to blasted early.


----------



## MikeyMax (Jan 12, 2007)

*Pine Log Hog*

My wife and I are heading up there this afternoon to try and get one.  I was up at the gate past the checkin station where the fields are and I saw some sign but no hogs.  I will be hunting near Oak street if the gate is open.


----------



## shadow2 (Jan 12, 2007)

Robk said:


> You Air Force weenies are always crying about something.  Remember one thing. An infantryman can sleep anywhere and in any condition.   LOL
> 
> 
> I was actually thinking about that HUGE Mast Oak right there before the right turn to head down to the creek.
> ...



That is the truth!!


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Jan 12, 2007)

*Hog Anatomy 101!!!*



Robk said:


> Any deer caliber will work well for hog hunting as the biggest key is shot placement.  unlike deer vital being high and large, hogs lungs are smaller in relation to the size of the body and are more forward in the cavity.  put your round right through both shoulders and you'll have alot less dragging to do.
> Rob



Those going on this hunt might want to take a GOOD LOOK at this 'pinned' topic.... it might save a few cuss words and unneccessary tracking:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=82784


----------



## FVR (Jan 12, 2007)

0500 at the Waffle House still on?


I'll be there.


----------



## ATLRoach (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm leaving in a few. Hope to see a few of you there.


----------



## pnome (Jan 12, 2007)

FVR said:


> 0500 at the Waffle House still on?
> 
> 
> I'll be there.




Sure is.  I'll see you there!


----------



## DS7418 (Jan 12, 2007)

well,, friday was a FLOP!! Walked about 6-miles,, thru all sorts of Hatees,, didnt see the first hog.
 See you all @5am Sat morning,, Waffle House.


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 12, 2007)

as usual things have come up Wife's Grand mother is in the Hospital- her mother is sick and need her help and I am having to take care of the boys so at this time it looks like I am homebound for the AM hunt ---??? might be able to come up later  but not sure    eddy


----------



## Festus (Jan 12, 2007)

Spent most of the day (Friday) and ran across several hunters but no one I spoke with had any luck.   I checked the log when leaving and nothing was signed out.
Heading back up mid-morning to spend the day and camp.   Hopefully we'll have a better report on Sunday. 

Still a great day in the woods....


----------



## DS7418 (Jan 13, 2007)

Saturday was another typical day at PineLog hog huntin..
Me and gapacman walked our selfs too death...
Didnt see nothing,, didnt hear nothing..
DS7418


----------



## ATLRoach (Jan 13, 2007)

I back from hunting yesterday afternoon and all day today with no luck. Fresh sign everywhere and no hogs...Well maybe the fat chick on the bike that wanted to wallow in the mud. For the ones that hunted with me know what i'm talking about.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jan 13, 2007)

Well I went ahead and waited for the reports to come in.
Sorry for both ya'll and me busted my hand at work Friday was unable to make it to heavy of meds to be with a gun and all the walking.


----------



## MikeyMax (Jan 13, 2007)

Wife and I went on Friday, saw some good sign up by the dove field but no hogs.  Had a nice time though. I hope somebody got one this weekend.


----------



## pnome (Jan 13, 2007)

Found some very fresh sign, but no hogs.   

Still had a great time, pics to follow.


----------



## hog daddy (Jan 13, 2007)

well  my oldest son and i had the same luck lots of sign and no bacon mabe next trip


----------



## FVR (Jan 13, 2007)

Just as I was getting ready to go to my spot, two guys in a truck showed up.  Seems they have been hunting the area and scouting for the last two weeks.

I ventured in, found good sign, fresh tracks, rubs, and trails but no piggys.  I did not expect to see any as the pigs get pushed out.  I try not to hunt the same area too often for this reason.  

I'll try during the small game season.


----------



## atgolfer (Jan 14, 2007)

I want to thank RobK and others for putting this on. I to saw some sign's no hogs. First time at pine log, so maybe what i was tracking was just a large deer.. I had fun anyways.


----------



## pnome (Jan 14, 2007)

And some pictures...

At camp talking about the mornings hunt...
















Didn't get any shots from the meet up at waffle house.  Guess I just wasn't awake quite yet.


Had a lot of fun yesterday.  Who knows, if turnout keeps improving like this, we may actually kill a hog next year!


----------



## Clark_Kent (Jan 14, 2007)

Well I just got home a hour or so ago and as far as I know there was only 1 hog signed out, and in the imortal words of sargent shultz "I saw nothing, nothing".

mike


----------



## Emmersom Biggens (Jan 14, 2007)

Sorry yaw didn't do any good, but I wish I would get the chance to meet as many of you as were on this trip. By the way, is that a picture of a guy with his hand over the business end of his rifle? Be careful. Glad yaw had fun.


----------



## Festus (Jan 14, 2007)

We didn't see a hog...but the boys did get a rattlesnake.   
It was nice meeting you folks!


----------



## meathunter89 (Jan 14, 2007)

all of the hog sign we found was low and everyone we talked to said they were up high a guy killed two yesterday on top and said they were eatin the acorns like crazy


----------



## Robk (Jan 14, 2007)

Emmerson, 
his rifle was unloaded, bolt locked back and no magazine in the well.  Nice eyes.


----------



## Robk (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks to all the folks who came out friday and saturday, even a few folks that couldn't hunt still drove out to say HI.


Mike,
I still want your wife's recipe for that BBQ.  I can still taste it.  

I'm going to try and set something up again for the Febuary hunt if folks would still be interested.


Rob


----------



## Uncle T (Jan 14, 2007)

The boys and I hunted Fri and Sat evening with no luck but did get to see an awesome sunset Fri evening.

By the way, I was at the check station when the guy with the tracking dog decal on his truck was there but didn't realize he was a Woodyite.


----------



## meathunter89 (Jan 14, 2007)

how long do yall think it will take them hogs up there to calm back down to there normal routine again
wanting to go on a small game hunt


----------



## wildlands (Jan 14, 2007)

Uncle T if i had know you were on the board I would have introduced my self.  

Sat. I was just a tag along behind several of the members who had been to Pine log before and knew where to look. But all I ran into was people, people and more people and did I mention more people.  Also had a few bicycles came down the woods rd. I had a front row seat to the hog wallow.  Inside for those there that morning. Had one hunter come in and get on the hill directly across from me and procede to kick back and go to sleep, over looking the same section of woods I was overlooking and that was all in the first 5 hrs. 

Sat. afternoon I got to go see some very fresh sign and see some more areas of a very beutiful WMA thanks to
 Pnome.  

Enjoyed meeting everyone and if I am off call next year I will make the trip again.


----------



## double b (Jan 15, 2007)

I enjoyed meeting all of you as well.  Like it has been said many times, I saw a lot of sign, but unless the pigs are there making it, it doesn't do any good.  I heard some rooting just after dark on Sat.,  but that's about it.  I'd like to have seen the big girl in the belly flop contest too!  I was over on the other side, with the fella trying to flip his truck over.  I rode through Sunday afternoon and there didn't seem to be half the trucks there.


----------



## hunterclaus (Jan 15, 2007)

Well it looks like everyone had a great time. Wish I could have been there.


----------



## pnome (Jan 15, 2007)

hunterclaus said:


> Well it looks like everyone had a great time. Wish I could have been there.




You missed out.  Thanks again for the scents!


----------



## earl (Jan 15, 2007)

WELL PNOME LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT THE NEXT TO LST HOG IN PINE LOG CONGRATS AGAIN


----------



## hunterclaus (Jan 16, 2007)

pnome said:


> You missed out.  Thanks again for the scents!



Your welcome, Wish they had been of more help to you in the hunt.


----------



## Ol' Red (Jan 16, 2007)

I think there is another open hunt in Feb. Want to try to get a group together for that hunt?

Red


----------



## horse2292 (Jan 16, 2007)

*skunked!!!*

Well I think everyone walked there butts off to only see alot of HOT sign and no pigs? Some said 2 were shot and they were high up. Everyone with us stayed low in the bottoms were all the sign was. I think the hogs went up at dawn when we started plundering around. What do you think? We need a better plan for Feb.  I hope to go back and erase this hunt off the books


----------



## rayjay (Jan 16, 2007)

need to try a hog drive.


----------



## double b (Jan 16, 2007)

I saw one guy Sat. that went in about 645 am and was driving out about 830 with a hog.  I think he was hunting a bottom, although I am not sure.  If he was hunting the high ground, he took a pretty good hike.  Saturday evening, when I was walking out of the woods, I heard some.  It sounded to me as if they were in a draw headed to the bottoms.  I think they were laying up in the thickest cover through the day with so many vehicles there and around.


----------



## pnome (Jan 16, 2007)

earl said:


> WELL PNOME LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT THE NEXT TO LST HOG IN PINE LOG CONGRATS AGAIN



Thanks!  I'm sure mommy and daddy are still out there..... somewhere.


----------



## Uncle T (Jan 16, 2007)

Wildlands,
                 Thanks for the update and the signs on your truck were a great idea. Maybe we'll meet up again in the future.  

UT


----------



## Clark_Kent (Jan 16, 2007)

Well fellas I reckon I'm a glutten for punishment, it looks like my brother inlaw and I are gonna go back up to pine log Saturday as if we didn't walk enough last weekend.


mike


----------

